# Best Digi Cam around 5K



## cgowthamkumar (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey i wanna buy a simple digital cam for my basic purpose to capture some moments.....

since i am little low on my budget i want to spent little around 5000/- 
so guys plz suggest some good cam for my purpose

these are my requirements

14 M.P
self timer
auto focus
smile,face blink detection
4x-5x optical zoom
720p video recording
reduced blur effect
and some essential camera features...

i am interested in buying sony or panasonic or canon.....
thnx in advance....


----------



## kevz22 (Oct 10, 2012)

Get the Canon Powershot A810 for Rs.4845/- locally... Its supported by CHDK as well.


----------



## nac (Oct 10, 2012)

A810 doesn't have mechanical IS, so NO.

You can check these... Almost similar spec... Very few to no reviews, so can't say which one is better...

A3200
FH2
FH4
S3
S1


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2012)

Your choice is between Canon A810 and nikon L25
Both have almost similar features
nikon one look sexier with 3 inch screen..and flipkarts offer is also good 

canon A810 is have better pic quality but dont have 720P recording


----------



## nac (Oct 10, 2012)

^ Why cameras with no IS???


----------



## cgowthamkumar (Oct 10, 2012)

i got a cam in my mind plz tell me is this better than the ones before or not..

how about Panasonic Lumix DMC-FH4...

but I am not sure whether above one have face,smile and blink recognition...?????,

it has 720p recording,OIS,CCD etc..etc...
suggestions are welcome...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes panasonic FH4 do have OIS ....that fits perfectly with OP's requirement but sadly I found no reviews of this model from good sites

And stupid flipkart forgot to mention OIS in discription

@nac i read proper reviews of both l25 and A810 soo metioned them...and even in flipkart people have given positive feedbacks....


----------



## nac (Oct 10, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Y@nac i read proper reviews of both l25 and A810 soo metioned them...and even in flipkart people have given positive feedbacks....



It's alright, I was just askin'....

And FYI, A810 does have HD video recording...


----------



## cgowthamkumar (Oct 10, 2012)

well......the above cameras have alkaline batteries....does they benefit us from li-ion batteries....

actually some of my frnds suggested not to go after alkaline, so i am hesitating to go for canon instead thinking panasonic as an alternative...


----------



## sandynator (Oct 10, 2012)

Do check out panasonic ls5 / ls6 if you like.


----------



## nac (Oct 10, 2012)

Gowtham,
AA or battery pack, both have it's own + and -

A3200 is powered by Li-on battery pack and CHDK available for this model... If you can't find this cam or you prefer Panasonic over Canon, you can go for  one of the four Panasonic models suggested.


----------

